# 1999 Maxima Anti-theft/security problems... HELP!!!!



## nissanguy218 (May 1, 2009)

hey guys, 

I have a 1999 maxima, and am having issues with the security system. I can turn the key in the ignition and crank the engine over, but it will not start. I have checked for spark and fuel, and have found that there is an "injector lockout", which makes it so the fuel cannot make it to the engine. That is where i am at. 

If you know how to, or have any information on how to get past this, or disable the anti-theft, please let me know via a reply on here, or an email to: [email protected]

Thanks


----------

